# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Deutsches Erbrecht bei Wohnsitz in Thailand?

## spinne

Hallo zusammen!
Eine Frage an die Spezialisten: 
Gilt das deutsche Erbrecht (hier insbesondere der Pflichtteilsanspruch) auch nach einer Abmeldung des Erblassers in Deutschland und ausschließlichem Wohnsitz in Thailand?

spinne

----------


## Hua Hin

Hier müsste was brauchbares für Dich drinstehen.

http://www.baanthai.com/ratgeber/erbrecht.asp

----------

Die erbschaftsteuerliche Problematik hast du auch bedacht?

----------


## spinne

@Hua Hin

Danke! Das ist schon der entscheidende Link! Hier wird alles beantwortet, wenn auch mit "hätte" und "könnte".

@Chak

Nein, habe ich nicht, brauche ich bei meinen vielen Millionen auch nicht!    :: 
Trotzdem auch dir ein "Danke!" für den Hinweis.

spinne

----------

Nun gut, wenn du dein umfangreiches Vermögen bereits sicher ins Ausland gebracht hast (wobei es da bekanntlich leichte Probleme geben könnte, wenn es sich in Liechtenstein befindet), dann stellt sich diese Problematik nicht.

Wer aber noch in Deutschland Vermögen hat, oder wessen Erben in Deutschland leben, für dessen Vermögen fällt auch dann Erbschaftsteuer an, wenn er ausgewandert ist, wobei man ohnehin noch fünf Jahre nach Auswanderung erbschaftsteuerlich als Inländer gilt.

----------

